# Cordless keyboards and mouse's



## hollis098

I am  wanting to buy a cordless mose and keyboard and was woundering what ones work best. Any one who has on can u please tell me how good they are when ur playing games.


----------



## b3n

Logitech make some good stuff.


----------



## hollis098

Ok then, ill have a look.
Thanx B3N


----------



## b3n

No problem


----------



## hollis098

u should help me with more of my problems b3n


----------



## b3n

Ill try to


----------



## Praetor

Microsoft mice are nice too -- and only require one battery (not to mention that damn icon in the systry doesnt keep coming back )  Of course i cant say the same for Microsoft Keyboards ... clunky things


----------



## i picKed a winna

b3n said:
			
		

> Logitech make some good stuff.




I'm with b3n. i have had no problems with my wireless keyboard and mouse by logitech.


----------



## nyoung356

i like my microsoft keyboard and mouse. true the mouse only takes one battery.  ehh.. the keyboard is a bit clunky but its heaven typing on it  never had any problems.


----------



## hollis098

Talking about chunkey keyboards, I have seen a friend keyboard thats like a laptop keyboard, it was small as and they keys where really cool like laptop keys. Does any one know any companys who would make keyboards like this?


----------



## Fankango

i had a Logitech keyboard and mice and they worked great till i dropped the keyboard and stepped on it. so if you get Logitech then don't step on it, while don't step on most of your computer parts.


----------



## Praetor

> the keyboard is a bit clunky but its heaven typing on it


Both approaches are nice ....


----------



## kevinc

thanks for the advice Fankango. I would also tell you not to let your kids drop the Logitech wireless mouse over and over and over... for some reason it just is not working quite as well... actually if you use it LEFT handed it works, but not right handed. Does that make any sense!?!?


----------



## ZER0X

I know what your talking about, I cant remember what brand it was but these are sorta the keyboards

http://www.fentek-ind.com/usb.htm


----------



## SFR

Bluetooth...



There are some nice bluetooth mice out there....  and some keyboard and mice desktop sets as well....



And now there is a fingerprint reader right on the keyboard... freaking insane ..I TELL U!!! FREAKING INSANE!!


I can only imagine what is going through by fathers mind when he looks at all the gadgets being invented...


.... I remember him telling me about how my uncle and him had thought about buying stock in APPLE... .... all I can say is I wish they has 20 20 vision....

anyway...  LOGITECH and MICROSOFT between them make some great keyboards and mice....


----------



## ZER0X

> now there is a fingerprint reader right on the keyboard... freaking insane ..I TELL U!!! FREAKING INSANE!!



Gee take it easy! 

Yes Microsoft and Logitech make good mouses.


----------



## SFR

yeah maybe holding down the shift was an unnecessary formatting choice...


ehh.. oh well..

I still think about where computer - and for that matter - where our world was 100 years ago...

...what, where people just idiots 100+ years ago?  Why couldnt people figure out how to fly before the 20th century..... how come 2 farm boys from indiana/ohio came up with that??  anyway I guess if you sit back and look at what we have done in the last 100 years... its damn amazing..

..we have figured out how to harness atomic power... (for good and bad...) and now lock and unlock your computer with a fingerprint scanner on your keyboard.


----------



## smadge

umm. they owned a bycicle shop, which I think makes sense. not farm boys. I also think that the reason so much has happened in such little time is because: 

a. one invention leads to many others
b. the population exploded because life was easier to live because of these inventions, thus more people to make more discoveries.

If you add them together it kinda makes sense. I believe the rate of important discoveries and inventions will keep rising till we get thrown back into another dark age. 

edit: were of topic


----------



## Rambo

Is it me or my ears? I swear I heard someone say to me that the cordless mouses don't have a standby settings, so it uses batteries up constantly. At battery is only meant to last about 28 in constant use (and that is when it is full). phhhfff, I'm probably wrong now, infact I bet they have made a standby setting or a button to turn it off.... I'm not sure.... Just take that into account if that is right ...  Hope I helped...


----------



## daflo1

Logitech!


----------



## majeskyb

I love my Logitech MX700 cordless mouse.  Sure, they have a newer one that uses Bluetooth and a laser, but mine still kicks butt!  It has a charging station, back/forward buttons, and a nice rubber coating.  A real nice keyboard/mouse combo by them is their diNovo Media desktop combo.  Very sleek looking


----------



## aqsg72

I prefer Microsoft ones really, not too sure why as both Logitech and Microsoft make excellent mice/keyboards. As long as you stick to one of those two you can't really go wrong at all.


----------

